# Frontline questions



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

1: can you use the dor version on goats?

2: Can you use it on potentially pregnate goats?

If not what can i use as a tick repellant/killer on my girls?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use permethrin as a tick killer/repeller....I spray them when it's warm out to avoid chilling them. Theres also Sevin dust is safe but be careful to avoid the eyes and nose and you too must avoid breathing it in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont know if its safe.

I use VetRX and it works well for killing lice. (administer like frontline) Leaves the goats with greasy spots but I rather them be lice free then pretty looking


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

my thing is we have started seeing a few ticks and i want to keep them all safe


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Just a warning from my screw up......when using any thing containing PERMERTHIN, make sure to dilute! I just found this out after burning one of my guys ears badly by using a permerthin base ear mite medicine! I can not tell you how awful he looks and how horrible I feel doing it to him because of my ignorance.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I use the Bronco horse spray with permethrin and citronella...already diluted in a convenient quart sized spray bottle. Now, I also have the permethrin concentrate, it is a must to follow the directions as far as the water ratio, as Denise said, it can cause severe skin irritation.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

i just recently met some one who is using Advantage on her goats. I need to check with the vet, but wouldn't it be nice to do that every 4 mos or so!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah we used that horse spray this summer to, but i ran out and thought that since the dogs needed stuff to I would go for the frontline/advantage. I guess i will get the horse spray. We used it on the dogs already so I know it works for them. Thx guys


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I use permectrin II diluted in mineral oil and it works like a charm


----------

